# niyo vs. ninyo



## Chriszinho85

Hello everyone.  I'm a little confused about the use of "niyo"  and "ninyo." For example, if you are talking to a group of people, I've heard people say, "tingnan niyo ito."  Shouldn't it be "tingnan ninyo ito"??  Or if used respectfully, I've heard people say "Ano po ang kailangan niyo?"  Shouldn't it be "Ano po ang kailangan ninyo"?  Are the two interchangeable?


----------



## dana Haleana

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a little confused about the use of "niyo" and "ninyo." For example, if you are talking to a group of people, I've heard people say, "tingnan niyo ito." Shouldn't it be "tingnan ninyo ito"?? Or if used respectfully, I've heard people say "Ano po ang kailangan niyo?" Shouldn't it be "Ano po ang kailangan ninyo"? Are the two interchangeable?


 

The correct term is *ninyo.* _Filipino_ is a dynamic language just like any other language, *ninyo *became *niyo* as time goes by. Dont get confused, *ninyo* or *niyo *means the same thing.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Okay.  Naiintindihan ko na.

_ Salamat sa pagtabang nimo sa ako Dana_.   (lol...I don't know if I said that right).


----------



## dana Haleana

Chriszinho85 said:


> Okay. Naiintindihan ko na.
> 
> _Salamat sa pagtabang nimo sa ako Dana_.  (lol...I don't know if I said that right).


 

Your welcome. It's my pleasure to help you.
Yes, you did. . It's a good thing that you know the _visayan_ dialect.


----------



## Chriszinho85

dana Haleana said:


> Your welcome. It's my pleasure to help you.
> Yes, you did. . It's a good thing that you know the _visayan_ dialect.


I only know a couple of words and phrases in Bisaya but it would be nice if I could learn how to speak it someday.  Thanks again.


----------

